# Spectraply Glue Issues???



## TurningHeads (Apr 2, 2011)

So I got a large amount of Spectraply pen blanks as they are my favorite collegiate team for myself and some friends. I got them all drilled, cut, glued and trimmed. I turned one pen and realized at assembly that my expanding polyurethane glue gave out on both pieces of wood making me have to re-glue with a CA. Out of probably 80 pens I've made with poly glue, I've never had an issue with it. Is this an issue I can expect to have with the Spectraply? Should I be using CA for Spectraply? Not looking forward to re-gluing all my pen blanks. You guys and gals have the knowledge I seek. I appreciate any comments you may have.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

What is "Spectraply"?


----------



## TurningHeads (Apr 2, 2011)

Spectraply is a laminated veneer product where they use dyed birch to produce a very colorful product. You can check it out at http://www.cousineauwoodproducts.com/store.php?category=spectraply


----------

